# Ezee-Feed Industrial Infeed Table - Long Term Review, on it's second installation



## MJCD

Thanks.

It's great to have someone review a product who has owned it long enough to know its strengths and weaknesses. The Infeed issue is one we all struggle with - I know I do, and this is something for me to consider.
MJCD


----------



## patron

great review barry

i'm still working towards a bigger shop build

this is definitely on the wish list

with the work lee does
i know this is top drawer


----------



## PurpLev

great review, and I would expect nothing less from Lee - so not surprising it works so well for you.

glad to hear of your experience with this.


----------



## lumberjoe

Barry, about how heavy would you say this was? I'd love to get one, but storage when not in use is a concern. In my shop it would need to be overhead on some hooks.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

It's ~ 30 pounds.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Great review..I have been eyeballing one of these since I first saw them…Maybe that will be my next large tool purchase! It seems the really logical way for one person to manipulate sheet goods into a table saw safely..


----------



## Incredible

I got one of these on my new SawStop. Lee was great. I had ordered the industrial model thinking it would be better to have the heavier model for the money. Lee called me and explained it was probably more than needed and talked me into the lighter one and gave me back the price difference. This thing came in a sturdy crate, was easy to install on my Saw and is easy to handle. I have a 3HP PCS from SawStop with a 52 inch fence. I have used it several times to break down panels and it is great. When I am done I just lift it off the saw and hang it out of the way. It has a low profile when folded so you could tuck it away just about anyplace. beats a circular saw with the straight edge any day.


----------



## Incredible

Got my out feed table done and have been using this E Z Feed for a while now building cabinets for my shop and other shop furniture. This thing goes on the saw in seconds and is easy to adjust where I want it. This was money well spent. Saves me so much time breaking down full sheets of 3/4 plywood. If your on the fence with this one I recommend you do it.


----------

